
Sparkpost breaks promise to grandfather free accounts, deletes own blog posts - air7
https://twitter.com/search
======
air7
Context: In 2017 Mailchimp decided to let go of its transnational email
service, Mandrill. They made an agreement with Sparkpost in which Sparkpost
would "take on any departing Mandrill users and to honor Mandrill’s pricing
for those users" [0].

Sparkpost CEO wrote personally and very explicitly in the company's blog:

" I want to make a further commitment to you today: should the terms of our
free tier of pricing ever change in the future, I promise we will nevertheless
honor it for any customer currently enrolled at that tier, for the life of
that account.

And for anyone who wonders if it’s really possible for SparkPost to keep this
promise, the answer, unequivocally, is yes. In his post last week, Alec
explained why. I agree with his analysis one-hundred percent. " [1]

18 months later, Sparkpost changed their pricing model, yet said "

These changes notwithstanding, I would like to reaffirm a promise I made to
honor the terms of our former 100K free plan for all existing customers of
that plan. In fact, we are grandfathering all current customers, free or paid,
into their current plan’s sending volume and price point if they choose to
remain on their existing plans. " [2]

Yesterday, the free tier users got an email saying their accounts will be
terminated in September. All the relevant blog posts were removed from the
company's blog.

A twitter rage ensued.

\----

[0] [https://www.sparkpost.com/blog/my-promise-to-developers-
spar...](https://www.sparkpost.com/blog/my-promise-to-developers-sparkpost-
pricing/)

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160609035125/https://www.spark...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160609035125/https://www.sparkpost.com/blog/my-
promise-to-developers-sparkpost-pricing/)

[2]
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-GvlFr...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-GvlFrLCYnQJ:https://www.sparkpost.com/blog/updated-
service-plans/)

------
prplhaz4
since this twitter link does not seem valid, this topic should probably be
merged...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20448800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20448800)

That being said, searching "sparkpost" on twitter today does yield some fun
results...

